
Linux Game Porting and Day of the Tentacle Remastered - ingve
http://cheesetalks.net/porting_dott.php
======
cfontes
This and Monkey island's series are among my fondest memories in the gaming
world.

Truly master pieces of the 80/90's.

Now we need a port of the Johnny Castaway Screensaver (instead of a hack) and
my nostlagia will kick in.

~~~
Aelinsaar
I played through a bunch of these games with a good friend of mine; some
really great memories there.

------
mherrmann
This was already posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12154180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12154180)

------
franciscop
This artcle was surprisingly difficult to follow with all those comments

